# Bad water leak 2000 Jetta



## jdtech55 (Jun 16, 2009)

Anyone know where i would be leaking from? After a good rain I'll have standing water, almost an inch deep on the passenger side floor. The sunroof and head liner are bone dry. Any ideas where this could be coming from? 
Thanks


----------



## mk5RABt (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: Bad water leak 2000 Jetta (jdtech55)*

check the cabin air filter. I'm pretty sure it's under the dash on the passenger side. I'm gonna check on location for you but I'm almost certain thats where your leak is coming from


----------



## jdtech55 (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Bad water leak 2000 Jetta (mk5RABt)*

Thanks, I'll check it out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jdtech55 (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Bad water leak 2000 Jetta (jdtech55)*

It looks like it's the sunroof. The two front watr drain tubes are clogged. I'm sure the rears are too. If the sunroof is closed shouldn't this be a non-issue as long as the sunroof seals are good?
Has anyone replaced the seals on the sunroof?


----------



## Bryoc (Apr 24, 2009)

*Re: Bad water leak 2000 Jetta (jdtech55)*

everyone i know with a vw has the same problem. i hear its a pain in the ass. i know they sell sell sunroof glass gaskets online. i dont know how hard it is i have yet to replace mine


----------



## Menschmaschine (May 23, 2009)

*Re: Bad water leak 2000 Jetta (jdtech55)*

My friends dad had the exact same problem with his passat. I'm 99% sure its the sun roof drain offs. If you open your front doors you will see rubber tubes that extend out and then crimp at the end.
Do your self a big favor and cut those tubes before the crimping point. Fully open your sun roof. You should see some drainage points at the front most end of the open roof. Pour some water down them. Start really slow and see if any water comes out your drains. If it seems like as much is coming out as you are pouring in. Then run some more water through until you are sure they are cleaned out.
I had someone from a VW dealer show me this. He said its a design flaw in the drainage system. But after this you should have no worries. Other then shop vac'n any moisture from under your carpet.


----------



## specialk98671 (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: Bad water leak 2000 Jetta (Menschmaschine)*

Did you ever figure out if it worked? I'm having the same problem with mine, but it's on the driver's side. I took it to the VW shop - very reputable and knowledgeable - and they first suspected the sunroof. They then told me the drain tubes were clear and said they had no idea. Thanks guys..
Both front and rear floorboards are soaked on the driver's side, but the little crimped rubber nub at the front of the driver's front door had already been cut. The passenger side rubber nub was still crimped/sealed, so I cut it. It doesn't make sense that this will work, but I'm not the smartest guy, either...










_Modified by specialk98671 at 4:45 PM 11-13-2009_


----------



## mabajada (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Bad water leak 2000 Jetta (specialk98671)*

I have water leaking into the rear passenger foot area on 2 VW. One is a 2000 GTi with sunroof and a 1999 passat with no sunroof. WTF still trying to figure out where they are leaking from


----------



## mabajada (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Bad water leak 2000 Jetta (mabajada)*

Where to the rear sunroof drains end?


----------



## afirefighter3030 (May 15, 2011)

*Re: Bad water leak 2000 Jetta (mabajada)*

It works, I cut the drains next to the door hinges on my '00 TDI and they steadily trained water and gunk. Thank god for Forums!


----------



## Bdurb (Apr 19, 2011)

dealership fixed my leaking sunroof. Recalls ftw.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

Bdurb said:


> dealership fixed my leaking sunroof. Recalls ftw.


this.


----------



## Eric- (Mar 13, 2013)

*The drain is so good on these things that......*

My jetta has no sunroof at all and water doesn't even leak when it rains, that's how good the drain is on jettas...

Here is the link to my post:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6878534-2000-VR6-Jetta-Sunroof-Help!!!&p=84485494#post84485494

Good luck!


----------

